# Pictures Of ALL The 2019 " Mass " Shooters of 4 or more ...!!!!!!!



## nononono (Aug 5, 2019)

*ALL YOU LIBERALS PUSHING THE FALSE NARRATIVE LOOK REAL CLOSE AND RETHINK THE POSITION YOU HAVE TAKEN ......!!!!*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2019)

*The list does not include those shootings where no one will speak to police.*


*At least 20 of the mass shootings this year were in Chicago, Illinois.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *ALL YOU LIBERALS PUSHING THE FALSE NARRATIVE LOOK REAL CLOSE AND RETHINK THE POSITION YOU HAVE TAKEN ......!!!!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Why did I not see all of these on the news?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

Tragic, but what does that have to do with those who were murdered by self avowed white supremacist and use the same language and talking points of fox and the president*? 
The murderer in New Zealand even mentioned the presidents* rhetoric.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tragic, but what does that have to do with those who were murdered by self avowed white supremacist and use the same language and talking points of fox and the president*?
> The murderer in New Zealand even mentioned the presidents* rhetoric.


Correct me if Im wrong, but I think the point is that almost all of the killers pictured are NOT "white supremacists".
This follows that your hysteria over "white supremacy" and "white nationalism" and "white whiteyness" may just be a tad overblown.

signed, average white guy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Correct me if Im wrong, but I think the point is that almost all of the killers pictured are NOT "white supremacists".
> This follows that your hysteria over "white supremacy" and "white nationalism" and "white whiteyness" may just be a tad overblown.
> 
> signed, average white guy.


Always standing up for Nazis, white supremacist, states that join together to fight the USA in their attempt to maintain slavery, mass murderers, aren't ya.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Always standing up for Nazis, white supremacist, states that join together to fight the USA in their attempt to maintain slavery, mass murderers, aren't ya.


Like I said before.
You kinda make shit up.

I support your right to do so, but I cant get on board with the content.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Correct me if Im wrong, but I think the point is that almost all of the killers pictured are NOT "white supremacists".
> This follows that your hysteria over "white supremacy" and "white nationalism" and "white whiteyness" may just be a tad overblown.
> 
> signed, average white guy.


What does that have to do with the rise in white supremacist who murder people bolstered by the words of the president*?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What does that have to do with the rise in white supremacist who murder people bolstered by the words of the president*?


I disagree with your assessment of the president.
You are free to have your own opinions but please do not ascribe them to me.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *ALL YOU LIBERALS PUSHING THE FALSE NARRATIVE LOOK REAL CLOSE AND RETHINK THE POSITION YOU HAVE TAKEN ......!!!!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Am I crazy... or have those pics been messed with so much that even most of the white peoples pics look like they are non-white people?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Correct me if Im wrong, but I think the point is that almost all of the killers pictured are NOT "white supremacists".
> This follows that your hysteria over "white supremacy" and "white nationalism" and "white whiteyness" may just be a tad overblown.
> 
> signed, average white guy.


Seems to me that it is hardly news to anyone that poor neighborhoods are notoriously unsafe for both people and possessions.  Given the high rates of poverty in the black community, seems a bit condescending to me (or you) to get up here and lecture about being a good American, and apple pie... but whatever.  We can argue about that another day.

As for white nationalism, well... somehow looking at the photoshop job shadowing white people's faces- I'm just going wonder out loud if those are even real people's faces, or if this is some crazy Russian "facebook news" story.  I mean admit it, some of you guys on the right can be a little gullible...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Seems to me that it is hardly news to anyone that poor neighborhoods are notoriously unsafe for both people and possessions.  Given the high rates of poverty in the black community, seems a bit condescending to me to get up here and lecture about being a good Americans, and apple pie... but whatever.  We can argue about that another day.
> 
> As for white nationalism, well... somehow looking at the photoshop job shadowing white people's faces- I'm just going wonder out loud if those are even real people's faces, or if this is some crazy Russian "facebook news" story.  I mean admit it, some of you guys on the right can be a little gullible...


The definition varies, but for the purposes of this list, TIME is defining a mass shooting as a shooting a public place in which at least three victims were killed.

The total does not reflect several high-profile shootings this year, including the late-July shootings that killed two people at a Southaven, Miss. Walmart, or the shooting at Poway, Calif. Synagogue in April in which 60-year-old Lori Kayewas killed and three others were wounded.

https://time.com/5643553/2019-mass-shootings-list/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

According to the Gun Violence Archive, 2019 is shaping up to be the worst year for mass shootings since 2016 – with 251 incidents of mass shootings to date.

https://news.theceomagazine.com/world-news/usa-mass-shootings-2019/


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 5, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Seems to me that it is hardly news to anyone that poor neighborhoods are notoriously unsafe for both people and possessions.  Given the high rates of poverty in the black community, seems a bit condescending to me (or you) to get up here and lecture about being a good American, and apple pie... but whatever.  We can argue about that another day.
> 
> As for white nationalism, well... somehow looking at the photoshop job shadowing white people's faces- I'm just going wonder out loud if those are even real people's faces, or if this is some crazy Russian "facebook news" story.  I mean admit it, some of you guys on the right can be a little gullible...


You win the most "paranoid" and the "it's the Russians" post of the year. Please see your Dad-E for your award.

Talk about gullible....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

Sorry boys seems 8 Chan has been shut down . . . but on the bright side, for you guys, white supremacist terrorism is now #1 in the USA.


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I disagree with your assessment of the president.
> You are free to have your own opinions but please do not ascribe them to me.


You don't agree with t?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

t has been playing with matches since he came down the escalator, don't be surprised when fires start.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *ALL YOU LIBERALS PUSHING THE FALSE NARRATIVE LOOK REAL CLOSE AND RETHINK THE POSITION YOU HAVE TAKEN ......!!!!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Only a white supremacist would run cover, like you are attempting, for a white supremacist that killed people.


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tragic, but what does that have to do with those who
> were murdered by self avowed white supremacist and
> use the same language and talking points of fox and the president*?
> The murderer in New Zealand even mentioned the presidents* rhetoric.


*No where has President Trump engaged in ANY rhetoric that could even *
*be remotely considered what YOU have implied by a rational mind....only *
*a filthy low life piece of Donkey Shit like YOU and the Democratic Party *
*members who's butts you lick would be able to come to a conclusion as YOU*
*have above....*

*You are a 5 ' 2" runt of a human being who eggs on others to do the *
*dirty work you cannot criminally accomplish yourself.....*

*Not to mention you are Fucking Pussy.....!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only a white supremacist would run cover,
> like you are attempting, for a white supremacist
> that killed people.


*YOU have just implicated YOURSELF.....!*

*Just face it, YOU are a Forum Pussy trying to *
*pick a fight YOU know YOU would lose......*

*Look in the Mirror Pussy and say YOU are sorry*
*to YOURSELF for the way YOU treat YOURSELF !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry boys seems 8 Chan has been shut down . . .
> but on the bright side, for you guys,
> white supremacist terrorism is now #1 in the USA.



*DEMOCRATS = KKK/White Supremacist/ANTIFA/BLM*

*Your criminally corrupt Party has been exposed to the Planet !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 5, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Am I crazy... or have those pics been messed with so much that even most of the white peoples pics look like they are non-white people?


It looks to me like there are people of all races represented.
And yes, you are crazy.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = KKK/White Supremacist/ANTIFA/BLM*
> 
> *Your criminally corrupt Party has been exposed to the Planet !*


Attention fellow Democrat libtards.  The jig is up. 

That includes all us clansmen, nazis, Antifas, and apparently the employees of the Bureau of Land Management. 

Our criminally corrupt party has been exposed to the planet.  

Scurry under rocks before it’s too late.


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Attention fellow Democrat libtards.  The jig is up.
> That includes all us clansmen, nazis, Antifas, and
> apparently the employees of the Bureau of Land Management.
> Our criminally corrupt party has been exposed to the planet.
> Scurry under rocks before it’s too late.


*And wash yur itchy asses after you cease drinking*
*the corrosive Liberal KoolAid......*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *And wash yur itchy asses after you cease drinking*
> *the corrosive Liberal KoolAid......*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The definition varies, but for the purposes of this list, TIME is defining a mass shooting as a shooting a public place in which at least three victims were killed.
> 
> The total does not reflect several high-profile shootings this year, including the late-July shootings that killed two people at a Southaven, Miss. Walmart, or the shooting at Poway, Calif. Synagogue in April in which 60-year-old Lori Kayewas killed and three others were wounded.
> 
> https://time.com/5643553/2019-mass-shootings-list/


Where is your outrage for the White Liberal who was the Ohio shooter?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *No where has President Trump engaged in ANY rhetoric that could even *
> *be remotely considered what YOU have implied by a rational mind....only *
> *a filthy low life piece of Donkey Shit like YOU and the Democratic Party *
> *members who's butts you lick would be able to come to a conclusion as YOU*
> ...


You know, I don't know if you take yourself as seriously as you come off, but I do get a good chuckle out of your pretentious displays.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What does that have to do with the rise in white supremacist who murder people bolstered by the words of the president*?


Fake News


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It looks to me like there are people of all races represented.
> And yes, you are crazy.


Yes... but then again if folks are going to look at this picture and try and talk policy- it just seems important to point out how said picture has plainly been doctored?  And of course, from there the talk of why they doctored it just sort of feels like a natural progression of conversation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yes... but then again if folks are going to look at this picture and try and talk policy- it just seems important to point out how said picture has plainly been doctored?  And of course, from there the talk of why they doctored it just sort of feels like a natural progression of conversation.


It scares the the sheep.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yes... but then again if folks are going to look at this picture and try and talk policy- it just seems important to point out how said picture has plainly been doctored?  And of course, from there the talk of why they doctored it just sort of feels like a natural progression of conversation.


I dont have any problem identifying the people in any of the photos except two.
It looks to me like they are all photos of differing quality put together on one page. I dont see any obvious or intentional darkening or lightening.
Perhaps your own bias is inventing intent.

The two photos in question are one that is too dark to identify anything, and the other appears to be a sketch.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *ALL YOU LIBERALS PUSHING THE FALSE NARRATIVE LOOK REAL CLOSE AND RETHINK THE POSITION YOU HAVE TAKEN ......!!!!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


1 Asian
5 women
18 European descent
8 Mestizo 
60 African descent
2 unknown.

This observation is solely based on appearance. I understand that most of us are of mixed heritage.
The only point being, that it is highly unlikely that most of these killers are or were "white nationalists"


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 1 Asian
> 5 women
> 18 European descent
> 8 Mestizo
> ...


What is the source of the artwork?


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You know, I don't know if you take yourself a
> s seriously as you come off, but I do get a good
> chuckle out of your *pretentious* displays.


*Flashy...!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

espola said:


> What is the source of the artwork?


*Do your own research*
*on the " Artwork ".......*

*Ya lazy SOB....*


----------



## justified (Aug 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The list does not include those shootings where no one will speak to police.*
> 
> 
> *At least 20 of the mass shootings this year were in Chicago, Illinois.*


In gang land. And your point?


----------



## justified (Aug 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *No where has President Trump engaged in ANY rhetoric that could even *
> *be remotely considered what YOU have implied by a rational mind....only *
> *a filthy low life piece of Donkey Shit like YOU and the Democratic Party *
> *members who's butts you lick would be able to come to a conclusion as YOU*
> ...


Look who's talking, pussy When's the last time you looked in the mirror and jacked off to pictures of the president? 

You're the real scary dude, the one in the corner who looks like a fucking nerd kook but suddenly does something stupid. 

What other evidence do you need, besides implicating yourself, that Pieces of Shit (like you) who blindly follow along with our fearless leaders, Trump and McConnel, are not the ones that are egging this stuff along? All you have to do is read the El Paso shooter's manifesto to see "send them back" in there. What else do you need? Or, do you not read also? Is that why you always write in big letters, because you can't see?


----------



## justified (Aug 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You win the most "paranoid" and the "it's the Russians" post of the year. Please see your Dad-E for your award.
> 
> Talk about gullible....


So you're still standing up for the status quo huh? As long as no one you know is in the line of fire, it's all good, right?


----------



## justified (Aug 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Like I said before.
> You kinda make shit up.
> 
> I support your right to do so, but I cant get on board with the content.


Right, you're totally unbiased. Don't speak ill of the president.


----------



## justified (Aug 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Where is your outrage for the White Liberal who was the Ohio shooter?


The outrage is that your party and your president continually stops logical legislation to block the sale of weapons of war. Are you also disputing that?


----------



## justified (Aug 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 1 Asian
> 5 women
> 18 European descent
> 8 Mestizo
> ...


So there is not a problem with white nationalism and terrorism? Are you disputing that, or are you just trying to make a point for the sake of arguing?


----------



## justified (Aug 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = KKK/White Supremacist/ANTIFA/BLM*
> 
> *Your criminally corrupt Party has been exposed to the Planet !*


And so has yours. Sorry to burst your bubble. Everyone knows that your party is responsible for not taking a stance on weapons of war. And look, I know that paranoid fucking pussies like you need guns in order to feel strong, so go the bank and try to find more funds to renew your NRA membership, because they really do need your money. When you hold your AR 15 and look in the mirror, which republican politician do you think of naked?


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

justified said:


> In gang land.
> *In Chicago.*
> And your point?
> *I've made it.*


*Come on " Just a Fried Brain "....Think !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

justified said:


> So there is not a problem with white nationalism and terrorism? ***
> 
> Are you disputing that, or are you just trying to make a point for the sake of arguing?


** Please point out " White " Nationalism....I'm having*
*a hard time seeing it...*


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

justified said:


> And so has yours.
> Sorry to burst your bubble.
> Everyone knows that your party is responsible for not
> taking a stance on weapons of war.
> ...


*Good Grief do you have some Deep set issues.....*

*DEMOCRATS = KKK/WHITE NATIONALISTS/ANTIFA/BLM*

*Stop associating with the above five groups and life will be *
*much easier for you to handle......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> ** Please point out " White " Nationalism....I'm having*
> *a hard time seeing it...*


Look in the mirror.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Look in the mirror.


*I'm not a " White " Nationalist....Now try again....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 6, 2019)

justified said:


> The outrage is that your party and your president continually stops logical legislation to block the sale of weapons of war. Are you also disputing that?


What does that have to do with what I posted? FYI... unless you live in another country President Trump is your president as well....


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 6, 2019)

justified said:


> So you're still standing up for the status quo huh? As long as no one you know is in the line of fire, it's all good, right?


You and your fake screenname can go and pound sand. Do you have any family members in jail for attempted murder?  I do. Do you have family members who are gang bangers? I do. 

What... are you surprised? Don't go all whitebread on me now... poser.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I'm not a " White " Nationalist....Now try again....*


So you aren't with t anymore.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 1 Asian
> 5 women
> 18 European descent
> 8 Mestizo
> ...


Umm... you do realize that if you count the sum of your tally, adds up to a different number than how many mug shots were in the OP?
And only two unkowns?  Guess we now know which pics you forgot to count...


----------



## justified (Aug 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> ** Please point out " White " Nationalism....I'm having*
> *a hard time seeing it...*


White Nationalism espouses the belief that white is right and to maintain a white identity. So, going back to how you can't read small type, based on the fact that you always write in all caps, is that you also can not do math. 1 (trump) + 1 ("send them back" comment) = white nationalist shoots up a Walmart where there are Mexicans. I know this is really hard for you to take since your Daddy trump is your lord and savior, but he has been writing this blueprint for some time now by saying whatever he possibly can to make sure to say that immigrants are not welcome, and immigrants are hispanics, but all the white nationalists gunmen are doing exactly what Trump says. They always say they don't like him, because he likes Jews, but they copy his words, or Trump copies theirs. I'm not sure what you are not seeing. But also, let's not forget, Trump isn't smart, you're not smart, so he says whatever he hears on Fox news, and so do you, so it's pretty easy for you to deny everything.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Umm... you do realize that if you count the sum of your tally, adds up to a different number than how many mug shots were in the OP?
> And only two unkowns?  Guess we now know which pics you forgot to count...


Umm...BFD.
Its close enough to get the general idea.

Maybe I double counted a couple, I dont know.
Why dont you write a paper on it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2019)

justified said:


> So there is not a problem with white nationalism and terrorism? Are you disputing that, or are you just trying to make a point for the sake of arguing?


The point is self evident.
I think race is used as an issue to divide us.
The whole "white nationalism" hysteria is a drug for you to get wound up on.
The media are like the pyro-maniac firemen who start fires so they can go back to the station, put their gear on and save the world.
You're just a water boy.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Umm...BFD.
> Its close enough to get the general idea.
> 
> Maybe I double counted a couple, I dont know.
> Why dont you write a paper on it.


BDF? 
As for writing a paper, what do you suggest I write it on?  How not being able complete simple equations undermines ones credibility.  Yikes, seems like that's pretty well documented already amigo.  And even then- most people kind of "get it" without having to read it in a book I think...


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The point is self evident.
> I think race is used as an issue to divide us.
> The whole "white nationalism" hysteria is a drug for you to get wound up on.
> The media are like the pyro-maniac firemen who start fires so they can go back to the station, put their gear on and save the world.
> You're just a water boy.


Denial has always been your strongest suit.


----------



## justified (Aug 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You and your fake screenname can go and pound sand. Do you have any family members in jail for attempted murder?  I do. Do you have family members who are gang bangers? I do.
> 
> What... are you surprised? Don't go all whitebread on me now... poser.


Not sure what you mean by fake screen name, but whatever. Is your screenname more real than mine? Whatever is going on in my family has nothing to do with this conversation, it's about the ability to understand others. White nationalism is a problem because white nationalists are terrorists. Terrorists are capable of anything because they are indiscriminant and fucking nuts, deranged, just as if they were a member of Isis. Somehow, they've been brainwashed into believing things that aren't true. So fucking what? When they get guns, have access to guns, are allowed to get them or can do it without putting out much effort, we're all fucked when they get the call. So your president, my president, I don't fucking care how you interpret it, or what you fucking thing of me, despite what keeps happening, and the bills on the desk of Trump and McConnel, they do nothing to stop it from happening. Domestic terrorists get the call from Trumps speeches, not unlike what happens to jihadists when they get the call, or the facebook message, or the text. Gang violence is also a huge problem, and it's another thing that is absolutely off Trump's radar. He doesn't care. And judging by murder rates in Chicago in the last decade, Obama didn't care either.  But look at every crazy fuck on that picture, and it's all bad, but the fuckwit with the AR 15 who is not protecting his neighborhood, or his pride, but has a larger agenda to keep America something that they think it is, and they're dead wrong, that's terror. The fact that people in gang territories live in terror is another story. That is something that we could actually do something about much easier, because the roots are not so complex.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact you keep a wall of pictures of mass murderers in your mom’s basement wall, with red yarn and push pins to connect your theories is enough for me.  

Homeland Security is on its way.  Be sure to have an explanation about your animosity to the Bureau of Land Management.  

Unless you’re Cliven Bundy.  You both hate minorities.  So you’ve got that going for you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2019)

justified said:


> Not sure what you mean by fake screen name, but whatever. Is your screenname more real than mine? Whatever is going on in my family has nothing to do with this conversation, it's about the ability to understand others. White nationalism is a problem because white nationalists are terrorists. Terrorists are capable of anything because they are indiscriminant and fucking nuts, deranged, just as if they were a member of Isis. Somehow, they've been brainwashed into believing things that aren't true. So fucking what? When they get guns, have access to guns, are allowed to get them or can do it without putting out much effort, we're all fucked when they get the call. So your president, my president, I don't fucking care how you interpret it, or what you fucking thing of me, despite what keeps happening, and the bills on the desk of Trump and McConnel, they do nothing to stop it from happening. Domestic terrorists get the call from Trumps speeches, not unlike what happens to jihadists when they get the call, or the facebook message, or the text. Gang violence is also a huge problem, and it's another thing that is absolutely off Trump's radar. He doesn't care. And judging by murder rates in Chicago in the last decade, Obama didn't care either.  But look at every crazy fuck on that picture, and it's all bad, but the fuckwit with the AR 15 who is not protecting his neighborhood, or his pride, but has a larger agenda to keep America something that they think it is, and they're dead wrong, that's terror. The fact that people in gang territories live in terror is another story. That is something that we could actually do something about much easier, because the roots are not so complex.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> The fact you keep a wall of pictures of mass murderers in your mom’s basement wall, with red yarn and push pins to connect your theories is enough for me.
> 
> Homeland Security is on its way.  Be sure to have an explanation about your animosity to the Bureau of Land Management.
> 
> Unless you’re Cliven Bundy.  You both hate minorities.  So you’ve got that going for you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Denial has always been your strongest suit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2019)

Any further questions?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2019)

tenacious said:


> BDF?
> As for writing a paper, what do you suggest I write it on?  How not being able complete simple equations undermines ones credibility.  Yikes, seems like that's pretty well documented already amigo.  And even then- most people kind of "get it" without having to read it in a book I think...


You got me.
I only had 94 and there are 98 pics.

Four left....
Religion of Peace maybe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2019)

justified said:


> Not sure what you mean by fake screen name, but whatever. Is your screenname more real than mine? Whatever is going on in my family has nothing to do with this conversation, it's about the ability to understand others. White nationalism is a problem because white nationalists are terrorists. Terrorists are capable of anything because they are indiscriminant and fucking nuts, deranged, just as if they were a member of Isis. Somehow, they've been brainwashed into believing things that aren't true. So fucking what? When they get guns, have access to guns, are allowed to get them or can do it without putting out much effort, we're all fucked when they get the call. So your president, my president, I don't fucking care how you interpret it, or what you fucking thing of me, despite what keeps happening, and the bills on the desk of Trump and McConnel, they do nothing to stop it from happening. Domestic terrorists get the call from Trumps speeches, not unlike what happens to jihadists when they get the call, or the facebook message, or the text. Gang violence is also a huge problem, and it's another thing that is absolutely off Trump's radar. He doesn't care. And judging by murder rates in Chicago in the last decade, Obama didn't care either.  But look at every crazy fuck on that picture, and it's all bad, but the fuckwit with the AR 15 who is not protecting his neighborhood, or his pride, but has a larger agenda to keep America something that they think it is, and they're dead wrong, that's terror. The fact that people in gang territories live in terror is another story. That is something that we could actually do something about much easier, because the roots are not so complex.


Why the fuck didn’t Obama fix it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2019)

justified said:


> Look who's talking, pussy When's the last time you looked in the mirror and jacked off to pictures of the president?
> 
> You're the real scary dude, the one in the corner who looks like a fucking nerd kook but suddenly does something stupid.
> 
> What other evidence do you need, besides implicating yourself, that Pieces of Shit (like you) who blindly follow along with our fearless leaders, Trump and McConnel, are not the ones that are egging this stuff along? All you have to do is read the El Paso shooter's manifesto to see "send them back" in there. What else do you need? Or, do you not read also? Is that why you always write in big letters, because you can't see?


How about the Ohio shooter, he supported Pocahontas or how about the Bernie supporter that shot up a republican softball practice.
You want me to give up my rights b cause there are crazy fucks running around?
Where will it stop? Freedom of the press? Freedom of speech?
How do you feel about abortion?
How do you feel about the death penalty?
Trump is a nationalist as am I, you put in the white part.
Political expediency.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 6, 2019)

justified said:


> Not sure what you mean by fake screen name, but whatever. Is your screenname more real than mine? Whatever is going on in my family has nothing to do with this conversation, it's about the ability to understand others. White nationalism is a problem because white nationalists are terrorists. Terrorists are capable of anything because they are indiscriminant and fucking nuts, deranged, just as if they were a member of Isis. Somehow, they've been brainwashed into believing things that aren't true. So fucking what? When they get guns, have access to guns, are allowed to get them or can do it without putting out much effort, we're all fucked when they get the call. So your president, my president, I don't fucking care how you interpret it, or what you fucking thing of me, despite what keeps happening, and the bills on the desk of Trump and McConnel, they do nothing to stop it from happening. Domestic terrorists get the call from Trumps speeches, not unlike what happens to jihadists when they get the call, or the facebook message, or the text. Gang violence is also a huge problem, and it's another thing that is absolutely off Trump's radar. He doesn't care. And judging by murder rates in Chicago in the last decade, Obama didn't care either.  But look at every crazy fuck on that picture, and it's all bad, but the fuckwit with the AR 15 who is not protecting his neighborhood, or his pride, but has a larger agenda to keep America something that they think it is, and they're dead wrong, that's terror. The fact that people in gang territories live in terror is another story. That is something that we could actually do something about much easier, because the roots are not so complex.


Your fake. That's all. You come on here spouting your rhetoric like it's gospel and it's not. I don't disagree with everything you posted but it's clearly evident that you abide by your partisan politics and that's what guides you. When you posted " your president" that was the dead giveway. You can attempt to walk it back with as many f'bombs as you want but your hatred for everything that you don't agree with is blinding you. Get woke!


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about the Ohio shooter, he supported Pocahontas or how about the Bernie supporter that shot up a republican softball practice.
> You want me to give up my rights b cause there are crazy fucks running around?
> Where will it stop? Freedom of the press? Freedom of speech?
> How do you feel about abortion?
> ...


Shut up... they dont want to hear any of that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The point is self evident.
> I think race is used as an issue to divide us.
> The whole "white nationalism" hysteria is a drug for you to get wound up on.
> The media are like the pyro-maniac firemen who start fires so they can go back to the station, put their gear on and save the world.
> You're just a water boy.


Hilarious, start fires to put out? You mean like t does? t winds you like a clock.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 6, 2019)

justified said:


> Not sure what you mean by fake screen name, but whatever. Is your screenname more real than mine? Whatever is going on in my family has nothing to do with this conversation, it's about the ability to understand others. White nationalism is a problem because white nationalists are terrorists. Terrorists are capable of anything because they are indiscriminant and fucking nuts, deranged, just as if they were a member of Isis. Somehow, they've been brainwashed into believing things that aren't true. So fucking what? When they get guns, have access to guns, are allowed to get them or can do it without putting out much effort, we're all fucked when they get the call. So your president, my president, I don't fucking care how you interpret it, or what you fucking thing of me, despite what keeps happening, and the bills on the desk of Trump and McConnel, they do nothing to stop it from happening. Domestic terrorists get the call from Trumps speeches, not unlike what happens to jihadists when they get the call, or the facebook message, or the text. Gang violence is also a huge problem, and it's another thing that is absolutely off Trump's radar. He doesn't care. And judging by murder rates in Chicago in the last decade, Obama didn't care either.  But look at every crazy fuck on that picture, and it's all bad, but the fuckwit with the AR 15 who is not protecting his neighborhood, or his pride, but has a larger agenda to keep America something that they think it is, and they're dead wrong, that's terror. The fact that people in gang territories live in terror is another story. That is something that we could actually do something about much easier, because the roots are not so complex.


While you were playing checkers Trump was playing Chess... I'm paraphrasing what Steve Harvey said.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You got me.
> I only had 94 and there are 98 pics.
> 
> Four left....
> Religion of Peace maybe?


So does that mean you were a little more then 5% incorrect, or is it less?  Oh wait, why am I asking you about math...
Anyway, 95% truthiness seems a bit truthier then I'd expected.  I would have put you closer to a 85-90%.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about the Ohio shooter, he supported Pocahontas or how about the Bernie supporter that shot up a republican softball practice.
> You want me to give up my rights b cause there are crazy fucks running around?
> Where will it stop? Freedom of the press? Freedom of speech?
> How do you feel about abortion?
> ...


The term nationalist implies a sense of racial superiority, but you already knew that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

justified said:


> So there is not a problem with white nationalism and terrorism? Are you disputing that, or are you just trying to make a point for the sake of arguing?


These questions were never answered.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These questions were never answered.


You people dont want answers.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people dont want answers.


You people cant handle the truth.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people dont want answers.


Is that how you are avoiding the question, weak.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 6, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You people cant handle the truth.


You people think you have all the answers.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people dont want answers.


Seems like lots of people don't like answers.
My uncensored take is Trump promises he'll put coal farmers back to work and Elizabeth Warren talks about reparations.  Same as it ever was-

Personally rather then hearing about how we're going to save dying industries or past sins with handouts- I'd rather see loans given to help create new start ups.  I'd rather see it go to research grants that goes toward improving peoples lives.
And yes... I would expect that the demographics of whose getting money to roughly approximate the ethnic diversity of America.  If we want people at all levels to buy into the system it can't just be about protecting ethnic groups... it has to be about protecting all peoples access to tax-payer funded opportunity.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that how you are avoiding the question, weak.


Like you're avoiding me? Ironic... but it's what we expect from you.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you aren't with t anymore.


*You are the " White " Nationalist of the Forum.....*
*Just admit it.....It's painless....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You people cant handle the truth.


You people- "Its Trump's fault".
Us people- "No its not".
You people- "Its your fault too".
Us people- "Your mom".
You people- "Russia-wait, Racism".
Us people-  "get a job".
You people- "White nationalism"
Us people- "Go home"
You people- "Racist".
Us people- "Luv it'r leave it"
You people- " hate speech"
Us people- Your mom.
You people- Ad hominem.
Us people- "Dirty Hippie"
You people-"Nazi"
Us people -"Commie"
You people-"Fascist"
Us people- "Pinko'
You people- "racist"
Us people- " "virtue signaling cream cake"
You people- "White nationalist"
Us people- " You people dont want answers.


Nonononono said:


> You people cant handle the truth.


Rinse- repeat.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that how you are avoiding the question, weak.


So noble.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Seems like lots of people don't like answers.
> My uncensored take is Trump promises he'll put coal farmers back to work and Elizabeth Warren talks about reparations.  Same as it ever was-
> 
> Personally rather then hearing about how we're going to save dying industries or past sins with handouts- I'd rather see loans given to help create new start ups.  I'd rather see it go to research grants that goes toward improving peoples lives.
> And yes... I would expect that the demographics of whose getting money to roughly approximate the ethnic diversity of America.  If we want people at all levels to buy into the system it can't just be about protecting ethnic groups... it has to be about protecting all peoples access to tax-payer funded opportunity.


Yuck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The term nationalist implies a sense of racial superiority, but you already knew that.


Yes, just as much as my red hat does,
Too Funny.
Here you go Mr smart guy.
_noun_

identification with one's own nation and support for its interests, especially to the exclusion or detriment of the interests of other nations.
"their nationalism is tempered by a desire to join the European Union"
synonyms: patriotism, patriotic sentiment, allegiance/loyalty to one's country, loyalism, nationality; More
advocacy of or support for the political independence of a particular nation or people.
"Scottish nationalism"
synonyms: separatism, secessionism, partitionism, isolationism; 
sectarianism
"granting greater autonomy to Scotland is awakening English nationalism"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, just as much as my red hat does,
> Too Funny.
> Here you go Mr smart guy.
> _noun_
> ...


Yes, it takes the Constitution out of the picture. "we hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their creator with certain unalienable rights, that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness". This feels like that Star Trek episode where Capt Kirk has to straighten out a groups misconceptions about what America is all about . . . or was that a Twilight Zone?


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people dont want answers.


But we still want apostrophes!


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people- "Its Trump's fault".
> Us people- "No its not".
> You people- "Its your fault too".
> Us people- "Your mom".
> ...


That's an interesting confession.


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious, start fires to put out?
> You mean like t does? t
> winds you like a clock.


*No.....The DNC starts Fires and*
*strokes like a @#$% to put them out....!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2019)

espola said:


> But we still want apostrophes!


*Before or after the words :*
*Deviant*
*Thief*
*or*
*Liar*


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You people cant handle the truth.


*Jack just thinks YOU can't handle it......*


----------



## justified (Aug 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why the fuck didn’t Obama fix it?


He also failed. Too bad he wasn't more generous with the executive orders. Think about it. Most people who own automatic weapons aren't crazy, there's just a few. But those few have caused enough problems for everyone, so it's best that they're not available. An executive order would work. Those who own the weapons would still have them, would have to use them in secret, and the crazies would do what they always do.


----------



## justified (Aug 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Your fake. That's all. You come on here spouting your rhetoric like it's gospel and it's not. I don't disagree with everything you posted but it's clearly evident that you abide by your partisan politics and that's what guides you. When you posted " your president" that was the dead giveway. You can attempt to walk it back with as many f'bombs as you want but your hatred for everything that you don't agree with is blinding you. Get woke!


I don't care what you call it and I'm not walking anything back. Why would I? What makes your high and mighty rhetoric any different than anyone else?


----------



## justified (Aug 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about the Ohio shooter, he supported Pocahontas or how about the Bernie supporter that shot up a republican softball practice.
> You want me to give up my rights b cause there are crazy fucks running around?
> Where will it stop? Freedom of the press? Freedom of speech?
> How do you feel about abortion?
> ...


What rights are you giving up? Are you actually concerned that you can't buy an assault rifle if there's some sort of ban?


----------



## justified (Aug 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How about the Ohio shooter, he supported Pocahontas or how about the Bernie supporter that shot up a republican softball practice.
> You want me to give up my rights b cause there are crazy fucks running around?
> Where will it stop? Freedom of the press? Freedom of speech?
> How do you feel about abortion?
> ...


Wait, now you're concerned about freedom of the press? Since when? The president is trying to shut the press down, or make it a Fox news only republic. Is that what you're going on about?
Oh, and yeah, I like the idea of the death penalty... if it worked. If you can guarantee that the next person who gets lethal injection makes it so no one else ever commits murder, I'm good with it. As for abortion, I don't like the idea, but it's not my choice.


----------



## justified (Aug 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, just as much as my red hat does,
> Too Funny.
> Here you go Mr smart guy.
> _noun_
> ...


What skin do you have in the game here, are you worried about being implicated in something? What do you have to hide? The freedom of the press you're so worried about, those free people are already on the case. The next time "send them back" comes up in a speech, or the next white nationalist retweet by the president, they'll be on it. They're already triggered. He's already played his hand and lost, so he'll have to find a new way to recharge his base. I have an idea, how about a Facebook 2 or Facebook off Topic. Trump can talk to all his crazies and the rest of us can go on with our lives.


----------



## espola (Aug 7, 2019)

justified said:


> Wait, now you're concerned about freedom of the press? Since when? The president is trying to shut the press down, or make it a Fox news only republic. Is that what you're going on about?
> Oh, and yeah, I like the idea of the death penalty... if it worked. If you can guarantee that the next person who gets lethal injection makes it so no one else ever commits murder, I'm good with it. As for abortion, I don't like the idea, but it's not my choice.


I like the idea of the death penalty, but with some changes over current practices.  It should be public, or at least broadcast, with admission and advertising revenues making up more than the cost of the execution.  It should also be done in a humane, quick, and proven-effective way, such as the guillotine.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2019)

espola said:


> I like the idea of the death penalty, but with some changes over current practices.  It should be public, or at least broadcast, with admission and advertising revenues making up more than the cost of the execution.  It should also be done in a humane, quick, and proven-effective way, such as the guillotine.


Cue the cry baby plumber . . .


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 7, 2019)

justified said:


> I don't care what you call it and I'm not walking anything back. Why would I? What makes your high and mighty rhetoric any different than anyone else?


Because politics have nothing to do with my rhetoric while yours is fueled by politics. And yea... you tried to walk it back. After posting "your president" you changed it to "your president, my president" ... that's walking it back poser. Speaking of posers, you ever pick anyone out of a lineup? You ever been in one?


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2019)

QUOTE="justified, post: 279939, member: 4613"

I don't care what you call it and 
I'm not walking anything back. 
*Nothing less from " Just a Fried Brain "....*

Why would I? 
*If you had any class you would....!*

What makes your high and mighty rhetoric 
any different than anyone else?
*Your ignorance is on full display today...!*


/QUOTE

*" Just a Fried Brain ".....Fried and dumped to the side....!*


----------



## justified (Aug 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Because politics have nothing to do with my rhetoric while yours is fueled by politics. And yea... you tried to walk it back. After posting "your president" you changed it to "your president, my president" ... that's walking it back poser. Speaking of posers, you ever pick anyone out of a lineup? You ever been in one?


I have been detained by police and have been in jail. How is this relevant?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 7, 2019)

justified said:


> I have been detained by police and have been in jail. How is this relevant?


For perspective. Then why would you post on your original post that I feel the pics are OK as long as I don't know anyone in the pics? That shows a lack of perspective and knowledge. The people in those pics are all guilty so why would my feelings change if I happen to know one of them. Maybe a feeling of embarrassment or anger for not being able to stop them, but it seems what you are inferring has more to do with skin color and race... you sound like some of the other libs on here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...









https://www.yahoo.com/news/heres-the-data-the-trump-administration-wouldnt-give-congress-on-white-supremacist-terrorism-235254627.html


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/heres-the-data-the-trump-administration-wouldnt-give-congress-on-white-supremacist-terrorism-235254627.html



*FAKE AND FABRICATED DATA......!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *FAKE AND FABRICATED DATA......!!!*


You, like t, are a total joke and nowhere near indicative of America, still the greatest country ever, despite you buffoons.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You, like t,
> are a total joke and nowhere near
> indicative of America, still the greatest country ever,
> despite you buffoons.


*The " Matrix " was made for " buffoons " like you....*
*Go on ....Prove me wrong..!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The " Matrix " was made for " buffoons " like you....*
> *Go on ....Prove me wrong..!*


The "Matrix"? WTF is that?


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "Matrix"?
> 
> WTF is that?


*What ever you want it to be....!*

*




*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What ever you want it to be....!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Damn brokebak... I make one small joke about you liking it up the butt, and you've been going crazy with the nono posts for two days.
Hysterical.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/heres-the-data-the-trump-administration-wouldnt-give-congress-on-white-supremacist-terrorism-235254627.html


Lock em all up and throw away the key.
Anyone who kills another person for anything other than self defense or the defense of family or other innocents should be locked up for a minimum of fifty years imho.
No racial exceptions or exemptions.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Damn brokebak...
> I make one small joke about you liking it
> up the butt, and you've been going crazy
> with the nono posts for two days.
> Hysterical.


*Ohhh Boy.... Tiny " T " is gunna resort to Homophobic*
*taunts because he has " Rodent " disease...*

*You know that is the sign of a major inferiority complex *
*don't you....Well..don't you...? *
*The LA School system teaches " Your " derogatory directed comment *
*to youth as an alternative to intercourse....so you might want to *
*rethink your comments...*

*or *

*Vote the Liberals out of the positions that are teaching that....!*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Ohhh Boy.... Tiny " T " is gunna resort to Homophobic*
> *taunts because he has " Rodent " disease...*
> 
> *You know that is the sign of a major inferiority complex *
> ...


I'm not sure what homophobic about anything I've said? 
Personally I think it's kinda cute the gay-cowboy thing you've got going on, so I'm not sure why you freakout about it every time the subject comes up...


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

QUOTE="tenacious, post: 280471, member: 757"

I'm not sure what homophobic about anything I've said?
Personally I think it's kinda cute the gay-cowboy thing 
you've got going on, so I'm not sure why you freakout about 
it every time the subject comes up...
*Poor....Poor.....Tiny " T "...*

/QUOTE

*You're not a very secure individual I see...*
*The janitor caught you playing the pee pee...*
*Not just to hold and admire....*
*It appears you have an innate desire.... *
*Wanting to sport pointy heels...*
*Flinching at the whimpers and squeals...*
*The " Cowboy " comments you fling...*
*Reveal the Rainbow thoughts you " Sing "...!*

*




*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="tenacious, post: 280471, member: 757"
> 
> I'm not sure what homophobic about anything I've said?
> Personally I think it's kinda cute the gay-cowboy thing
> ...


lol...  nice poem.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> lol...  nice poem.


*It's not a poem....it's a taunt..*
*But you can call it what you want... !*

*




*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *It's not a poem....it's a taunt..*
> *But you can call it what you want... !*
> 
> *
> ...


Does that mean you're not going to write me another poem?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="tenacious, post: 280471, member: 757"
> 
> I'm not sure what homophobic about anything I've said?
> Personally I think it's kinda cute the gay-cowboy thing
> ...


Yeah, Freudian projection, next you'll say something about it happened to someone else. Your twisted past just keeps leaking out. No wonder you are such a loon.


----------



## nononono (Aug 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Does that mean you're not going
> to write me another poem?


*Maybe.....Maybe...not !*



Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, Freudian projection, next you'll say something
> about it happened to someone else.
> Your twisted past just keeps leaking out.
> No wonder you are such a loon.


*You can " Hide " behind your little Freudian quips, but*
*I've got you two pegged and you each squirm a " little " more *
*every time I've peeled back another layer of your onion veils.....*

*La dee da .....to the two " little " forum Frootloops !*

*




*


----------

